# Trăn trở giữa sữa mẹ và sữa công thức, đâu là tốt cho trẻ yêu?



## ngoclan (24/9/19)

Lời khuyên bất khả chiến bại đến từ các Tổ chức Y tế Thế Giới chính là “ Sữa mẹ luôn luôn là tốt nhất cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, tuy nhiên quyết định là nằm ở sức khoẻ của mẹ và mỗi gia đình!

Tuy lời khuyên là thế, nhưng vẫn có những trường hợp bất khả kháng như”do sức khoẻ của mẹ, mẹ bị tụt đầu ti…” hoặc những lý do cá nhân khác mà trẻ không có cơ hội được thừa hưởng dòng sữa mẹ ngọt ngào.

Tuy nhiên, một vài thông tin có ích dưới đây hy vọng có thể giúp các mẹ bầu sắp sanh, mẹ bỉm sữa hoặc các gia đình sắp đón em bé chào đời đưa ra quyết định chính xác nhất việc việc “có nên cho bé dùng sữa mẹ hay không”?

*Cho bé uống sữa công thức so với sữa mẹ và những hệ quả khôn lường!*

*



*
​Hệ miễn dịch của bé uống sữa công thức so với sữa mẹ sẽ có nguy cơ kém hơn, trẻ uống sữa công thức sẽ dễ mắc bệnh truyền nhiễm hơn là các bé được thụ hưởng dòng sữa mẹ.

Mẹ hãy phân biệt từ “nguy cơ”, và từ “sẽ”, nghĩa là hầu hết trường hợp trẻ không uống sữa ông thứ sẽ có nguy cơ bị bệnh, chứ không có nghĩa là trẻ sẽ bị bệnh vì uống sữa công thức.

Nguy cơ nhiễm bệnh của nhiện của trẻ uống sữa công thức:
So với trẻ bú sữa mẹ, nguy cơ đối mặt với nhiễm bệnh trong thời gian đầu đời của trẻ uống sữa công thức sẽ có phần cao hơn.

Sự khác biệt này là nguyên do bởi một số chức năng miễn dịch đặc hiệu và bẩm sinh có trong sữa mẹ mà sữa công thức không bao giờ có thể thừa hưởng.

Ngoài ra, các yếu tố miễn dịch bẩm sinh trong sữa mẹ cũng hệ trợ chống lại những mầm bệnh đường ruột hoặc bệnh hô hấp thông thường như H influenzae, S pneumoniae, V cholerae, E coli, và rotavirus.

*Trẻ sơ sinh không bú sữa mẹ có khả năng bị nhiễm trùng hô hấp dưới:*
Một nghiên cứu đã cho thấy nguy cơ nhập viện vì mặc bệnh nhiềm trùng hô hấp dưới nặng của trẻ sơ sinh sẽ cao gấp 3.6 lần so với những bé sơ sinhd dược bú mẹ hoàn toàn trong thời điểm 4 tháng đầu sau sanh.

Nguy cơ nhiễm trùng, nhiễm giun đường tiêu hoá khi không cho trẻ bú mẹ:
Theo nghiên cứu từ hai nhà khoa học Chien và Howie, trẻ sơ sinh được bú sữa công thức hoặc sử dụng kết hợp giữa sữa mẹ và sữa công thức có khả năng mắc nhiễm trùng đường ruột cao gấp 2.8 lần so với các bé hoàn toàn bú mẹ ngay từ khi mới sanh.

*Quan niệm sai lầm của các mẹ bỉm sữa khi lựa chọn sữa mẹ-hoặc sữa công thức cho bé bú:*

*



*

- Phát ngôn sữa công thứ làm cho trẻ bị hở ruột từ Unicef là hoàn toàn sai lầm và không chính xác.

- Nhỏ mắt, mũi trẻ bằng sữa mẹ khi trẻ bị đau mắt, sổ mũi là quan niệm 100% sai lầm. Bố mẹ nên cẩn trọng và tuyệt đống không nhỏ sữa mẹ và mắt, mũi bé vì nguy cơ nhiễm trùng cao! Sữa mẹ là tốt nhất, nhưng không phải là thần dược.

- Phải công nhận rằng sữa mẹ có kháng thể giúp trẻ ngăn ngừa bệnh truyền nhiễm, nhưng loại kháng thể này không phải là vắc xin là cũng không thể thay thế vắc xin hỗ trợ chống chọi bệnh tật cho trẻ cả đời.

- Theo khuyến cáo, dù trẻ được bú mẹ hoàn toàn những vắc xin Rotavirus và những loại vắc xin khác cũng cần phải tiêm phòng đầy đủ.

*Kết luận chung:*
Nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng những yếu tố miễn dịch đặc thù và bẩm sinh có sẵn trong sữa mẹ có chất kháng thể đặc biệt giúp cả mẹ và bé chống lại các vi khuẩn, vi rút truyền nhiễm gây bệnh cho bé sơ sinh trong 1 năm đầu đời

Cho trẻ uống sữa công thức tuy không hẳn xấu, nhưng nó có thể có nguy cơ ảnh hưởng sâu sắc hơn 70% đến sức khoẻ của trẻ sau này.

Chính vì thế, các hướng dẫn hiện tại của WHO khuyến cáo với các mẹ bỉm sữa rằng, mẹ nên cho trẻ bú mẹ hoàn toàn ít nhất 6 tháng đầu và tiếp tục cho bé bú mẹ kết hợp với ăn dặm trong vòng 1 năm tiếp theo.


----------

